#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Canadian CSA Z662 pipeline standard needed

## stressed

If anyone has the Z662 standard, I would be very grateful if you could provide it. Thanks.

See More: Canadian CSA Z662 pipeline standard needed

----------


## raulelite

Men i just have this one: CSA Standard Z245.20-02/Z245.21-02 "External Fusion Bond Epoxy Coating for Steel Pipe/External Polyethylene Coating for Pipe". 

If this is util for you let my know to my mail <<<<<<racaballeroc@gmail.com>>>>>>>

----------


## stressed

thank you raulelite, but I'm looking for CSA Z662

----------


## im4uim4uim4u

> Men i just have this one: CSA Standard Z245.20-02/Z245.21-02 "External Fusion Bond Epoxy Coating for Steel Pipe/External Polyethylene Coating for Pipe". 
> 
> If this is util for you let my know to my mail <<<<<<racaballeroc@gmail.com>>>>>>>



please provide me this standard i need it im4uim4uim4uim4u@yahoo.in
thanks

----------


## ehtisham

CSA Standard Z245.20-02/Z245.20-02 "External Fusion Bond Epoxy Coating for Steel Pipe/External Polyethylene Coating for Pipe". 

if you have this also..pls send me

----------


## ehtisham

Canadian CSA Z662 pipeline.......any one has plszzz/////////desparately need

----------


## vikaschaurasia

If anyone has the Z662 standard, I would be very grateful if you could provide it. Thanks.

----------


## ehtisham

pls upload

----------


## mhenna

there is the link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maskedsperm

THANKS Mhenna... 

I've been looking for this Standard for a while...

Thanks for sharing it

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou friend

----------


## stressed

mhenna, thank you very much

----------


## sihadjmohand

please cn you send me what you have,
<<<<<<<<<<<goodsafari@gmail.com>>>>>>>


thanksSee More: Canadian CSA Z662 pipeline standard needed

----------


## ehtisham

thnks ,,,,
do u  hav CSA Standard Z245.20-02/Z245.20-02 "External Fusion Bond Epoxy Coating for Steel Pipe/External Polyethylene Coating for Pipe". 
urgent plsss

----------


## sihadjmohand

hello 
sorry  i do't have this document
but i have some books a bout stress analysis

----------


## ehtisham

> Men i just have this one: CSA Standard Z245.20-02/Z245.21-02 "External Fusion Bond Epoxy Coating for Steel Pipe/External Polyethylene Coating for Pipe". 
> 
> If this is util for you let my know to my mail <<<<<<racaballeroc@gmail.com>>>>>>>



I need this CSA Standard Z245.20-02/Z245.21-02...pls upload !!

----------


## Holywood

CSA Standard Z245.20 / Z245.21 "External Fusion Bond Epoxy Coating for Steel Pipe/External Polyethylene Coating for Pipe".

if you have this send it to me please.

----------


## yieldpoint

i just want to thank mehnna for posting this link. it's awesome to find people so willing to help others. great job!

----------


## TMN

Hi ehtisam,

Please check your mail.

Best Regards,

TMN

----------


## mhenna

this the link for : CSA Standard Z245.20 / Z245.21 "External Fusion Bond Epoxy Coating for Steel Pipe/External Polyethylene Coating for Pipe"

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you

----------


## TMN

Thanks to ehtisam and mhenna for such great help.

Best Regards,

TMN

----------


## Labosa

Does anyone have the 2007 edition of CSA Z662?

----------


## Grouvvy

I am desperately seeking CSA z662 - 2011. If anyone can share, will highly appreciate. Thanks

----------


## Nabili

I am also in need of csa X662-11. Please share if avaialble. thanks

See More: Canadian CSA Z662 pipeline standard needed

----------


## HUSSAM

Any body have CSA-Z662-03.PDF, kindly send it to my at hsemo82@yahoo.com

----------


## HUSSAM

Kindly send me CSA-Z662 if you have it, my email ID hsemo82@yahoo.com

Appreciate you help

----------


## jason83

Hello, I'm also looking for this standard.  If anyone has a digital copy or a link could you please msg me.  Any help here would be greatly appreciated.  
Thanks,
Jason

----------


## duzko

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Renegade800

anybody have this? please let me know

----------


## marwanab

CSA Z662-07 update package is available here.  Hope that helps.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]














.





.

















.

----------


## codigo98ii

Version 2015? link please

----------


## Djrocketodd

Also need 2015 please

----------


## Robvdk

Does anyone have a copy of the 2019 version?

----------


## Nabili

Please share CSA B51-19 and CSA Z662-19, thanks and all the best

----------


## Danil_

Hi! here is CSA-Z662-2019
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tapa

> Hi! here is CSA-Z662-2019
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 could you upload to mediafire     4shared is blocked in my internetSee More: Canadian CSA Z662 pipeline standard needed

----------


## Nabili

Please share CSA B51:19. Thanks in advance

----------


## stressed

> Hi! here is CSA-Z662-2019
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



This link isn't working now. Can someone please share CSA-Z662, 8th Edition, April 2020

----------


## sauro

Pls share CSA Z7396.1-17 Piped medical gas. Thanks in advance.

----------


## stressed

Danil's link to CSA Z662 2019 isn't working. Can someone please share this standard? Mediafire is a good option. Thanks

----------


## bball2

Bump, anyone have a copy of Z662 2019?

----------

